# Automating Battery Power



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an interesting concept brought up during a convention clinic by a newcomer to the hobby. He is in the early stages of his layout and wants to use battery power. Visiting another layout, he saw a loop with a siding running two trains. One train pulls into the siding and stops while a train on the other track starts. That train makes its loop, stops, and the first train starts and proceeds around the loop. They continue with the trains taking turns. A fairly simple operation with track power using a few sensors and relays.

However, he would like to accomplish this with battery power. Obviously there would have to be some kind of interface between sensors, switch motors, and the radio control to the locomotives. I haven't the slightest idea on how this could be accomplished. Any suggestions?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I suggest you contact Del Tapporo of G Scale Graphics. (Contrary to his business name, he is primarily an electronics supplier to the hobby). His web site outlines an extensive range of RC control options for either track or onboard battery power.

Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Del has fine controls, but not quite like that animated situation, I'm pretty sure powered track controlled that.

http://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/c1/Featured_Products.html

John


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

See the Push-pull commuter train thread on LSC. The video, at about 25 seconds, states "RailBoss 4 reverses train direction automatically".


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Doesn't he have a "follow me" setup too, that uses a sensor to not run into another train? Perhaps that could be used to stop and start trains in a "remote control" manner.

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Browsing the RailBoss 4 - Basic & Plus Operation and Installation Manual I found the following:

Automate your layout with automated station stops, back ‘n forth trolley operation, or multiple trains running on
the same loop with automatic train separation 

Automated reversing is accomplished using a second magnet placed about 6” after the decel magnet. This second trigger will cause the loco to depart the station in the opposite direction. Magnet spacing requirements vary with speed of the loco. 12” or greater is a good starting point. As long as the second magnet is crossed prior to coming to a full stop, it should work. Caution: Provide end of track bumpers or wheels chocks, just in case. 

Multi-Train (Automatic Train Separation) Run two or more trains on the same loop, making random station stops, unattended. Each train will make station stops as programmed in User Parameter 3. When a train stops at the station, it will remain there until another train releases it by passing over a whistle magnet. This timed release of trains prevents faster trains from overtaking slower trains. Of course the trains speeds should be matched fairly close for the best operation. 
​
I would suggest that you contact Del for the definitive answer and any assistance you require. I am a satisfied user of his products and can't recommend them enough and his level of willingness to support his products.

Edited to add Multi-Train (Automatic Train Separation) paragraph.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Would not be difficult and I had often considered this, typically when cleaning track or the trains begin to stall over time due to any number of reasons.

Something along this line, though I've not considered all the details:

Each engine is equipped with a N/C reed switch along its bottom that shuts down the motors so long as they are active. N/C reeds are typical for burgler alarm applications. Each engine is also equipped with a magnet to trip a reed switch embedded in the track just as you would do with the typical "leap frog" set-up.


There are a series of electromagnets, or a strip magnet set between the rails. When a train comes into the "station" its magnet activates the proper turnouts, just as with the typical track powered setup, *and* rather than "powering up" the passing siding, shuts down the power to the electromagnets, or a solonoid(s) used to raise the strip magnet, to where it will engage the reed switch under the other engine. As this train leaves, its magnet activates the electromagnets, etc. just as the typical system would.

Alternatively, the reed switch under the engine that stops the motor could be a "whisker" switch that runs over a ramp that is elevated/lowered via the other engine's presence. IIRC, LGB made "uncoupling ramps" that could possibly be adapted for this. Lots of options as to how this is actually done.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To keep it real simple why not just use a dual latching DPDT relay on the engine?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a lot of nice features in the Railboss, would say that is a way to go for sure. The functions seem well thought out and flexible.

Greg 956


----------

